# Split beard or double beard



## strangeshooter23 (Apr 29, 2009)

Can some tell me if there is a difference between a double beard and a split beard? The reason I'm asking - I have (what I thought was) a double beard listed on ebay. I recieved an email for someone telling me that it isn't a double that it's a split. I had never heard of a split beard.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

ask him what the difference is. if it has two beards it is two seprate beards. if it has one beard split to look like two. then it is one beard.


----------



## strangeshooter23 (Apr 29, 2009)

This is how he explained it to me

Hi, thats not a double beard,it's a single beard split in half. Multi-beards have completely separate bases, where there is skin in between each beard.I have a friend who is a official scorer for the state of michigan and he says this happens all the time, that people make this mistake.

I've never heard of a split beard before, and this is exacly how it looked when it came off the bird. I hope this is okay, and I am honostly not looking for bidders I just don't want to sell something that isn't what I say it is. Here is the item number if you would like to give me your opinion. 140317091689[/url]


----------

